

Why HAL should be the RESTful API standard. - pharin
http://gary-rowe.com/agilestack/2012/06/08/multibit-merchant-open-the-pod-bay-doors-hal/
The inclusion of &#x27;_links&#x27; and &#x27;curies&#x27; make HAL a complete RESTful API standard that everyone should use
======
pharin
I think HAL as a standard will go a long way to properly shape the RESTful API
community because of its embedded links and curies

